# ECM8000 cal file



## Jason Schultz

I must be blind. can sombody please tell me where I can find the cal file for ecm 8000 and how to load it into rew
thanks
Jason


----------



## Sonnie

ECM8000 Correction Values

Then check out the REW HELP Files Mic/Meter section.


----------



## Jason Schultz

thanks heaps Sonnie


----------



## ralphonz

Hi guys, same predicament here. Thanks for the links but I'm wondering if there is a way I could calibrate my own ECM8000 mic?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

The short answer is “not really.” It would require an expensive mic with verified flat response to reference it to. Your best bet is to just use our generic calibration file with the realization that it won't be 100% accurate.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

